

Ask HN: Why can't I get to HN from home? Am I banned? - superchink

Recently I've noticed that I can't get to HN from my home IP (I'm using a proxy to post this).<p>This is a new problem for me, so I'm a bit unsure as to how to identify the root cause.<p>I can ping news.ycombinator.com, and I've attempted a traceroute, which seemed to get stuck on po1.car03.hstntx1.networklayer.com (207.218.223.10)  - The Planet.<p>Is there any way to tell if my IP/submet is banned somewhere?
======
jcr
You didn't give much info, such as whether or not you really have a fixed IP
address. I'm assuming you do.

The drop-dead on traceroute(1) seems normal, well, at least I'm getting the
same. If I'm reading the domain name properly, it's hinting at Houston Texas
as the last point where a border gateway/firewall responds.

Other than contacting PG directly and taking some of his time, there's really
no way to find out if there's an IP/subnet ban in place.

If your ISP is doing something dumb (bad caching), then one possible answer is
to use HTTPS rather than HTTP.

<https://news.ycombinator.com>

If someone using your ISP is doing something dumb (running a scraper), then
you're probably stuffed.

~~~
superchink
Thanks for the ideas…

I tried using SSL and got a 502 Proxy Error: ”Error reading from remote
server”

It seems to me (I could be totally off) that there may be a ban on HN which is
refusing to give a response to requests from my IP.

If anyone can tell me I'm completely wrong, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks again.

------
NonEUCitizen
I had two separate failures recently -- they seemed to have been issues with
parts of the route from at&t uverse. They both resolved themselves after 24-48
hours.

